# The "Doctored" New Testament



## Mayflower (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone familiar with :
The "Doctored" New Testament ? Thoughts ?

Amazon.com: The "Doctored" New Testament (9781568480374): Jr. D.A. Waite: Books

The "Doctored" New Testament is a monumental work designed to help you discover and to understand in English the number and nature of the changes made by Westcott and Hort in the Greek New Testament. The changes Westcott and Hort made in the Greek New Testament wound up in the English Revised Version. And, for all practical purposes, most of those changes have been reproduced in the 'new' modern versions of the Bible all over the world. This work is advantagous to the student and scholar to quickly determine the changes for study, research, and teaching.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Dec 12, 2009)

Would enjoy hearing more on this.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 13, 2009)

is there a reference to whom put it together?


----------



## strangecharm (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds like a KJVO ploy to me actually...I'm intruigued, given that I use an NA-27/UBS-4 which is based on the Westcott-Hort text


----------

